# Entourage Crash



## Nemesis6366 (Apr 15, 2004)

This has been an ongoing problem. 
I recently switched a coworker over from his POP3 account to our new Exchange Server. However, after all the settings were fixed, his entourage program crashes, AFTER updating everything. there have been a few cases where it's actually worked for awhile, but then, when I restart it, it will crash again after updating. 

I have downloaded every update, we have reinstalled things, we have tried everything we could think of.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nemesis6366 (Apr 15, 2004)

Update: We have a form of webmail so that we can check it in case anything like this happens. I checked that and all of his calender items are gone and it's only after it says "updating calender" that this happens.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

OK, not meaning to be a smart *** or anything but:
1. Dump the Exchange server < you'll thank me when you get to sleep at nyte and not be adminning your email server.
2. Buy a duel proc XServe, with Tiger server on it.
3. Run the mail server in Tiger.
4. Replace entourage with mail


See, simple



John


----------



## Nemesis6366 (Apr 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, Im not the no. 1 admin here, and that is not an option.
But, For now, Ive turned off the server synch and that fixed it. it updates regularly, sends, recieves, doesn't crash. Only thing is, it's not constantly synched with the server. Is this a problem? becauser right now, I don't see that it is.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

It's only a problem if like me you have users that feel if they don't receive emails 3 secondsafter they are written, the company will fall apart and we'll all be on the souplines.

Good on ya

John


----------

